
Why Greylock Partners Moved to Silicon Valley - ssclafani
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2010/07/26/greylock’s-henry-mccance-on-why-the-firm-moved-its-hq-to-silicon-valley-and-how-boston-must-find-its-google/?single_page=true
======
hga
To pound on an issue I keep pounding on in this and other forums (based on my
outside of California experiences):

“' _At the margin, there are small things that can be done to make the climate
more attractive for startups. An example is to change the non-compete laws
that are much more restrictive and enforceable in MA than in CA. ‘Hot’
engineers don’t want to worry about ending up in lawsuits and court if they
leave one company to start or join a new company.'_ ”

This is not a small thing. Based on my knowledge of the cultures and decline
and fall of Route 128 and the mini-computer companies it could well have been
a critical factor.

ADDED: Hmmm, see this which I just dug up:
[http://www.boston.com/business/articles/2007/12/30/why_nonco...](http://www.boston.com/business/articles/2007/12/30/why_noncompete_means_dont_thrive_/)

